# Help!



## happy appy (Mar 4, 2014)

My mares got their rabies and tet shots yesterday. Today one mare has been acting like she is drugged with sleeping pills. She is either laying down sleeping or standing up sleep. She hasn't eaten anything since I started watching at 8 this morning and it's now 3 pm. I have a call into the vet. Anyone have anything like this happen before? Doesn't look like she is in any discomfort at all. she sleeps peacefully.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had dogs act that way after getting a rabies shot and I've noticed my horses are a little sleepy after their spring shots but not as sleepy as your mare and I'd be worried too. I'm sorry I can't help any more but sending you positive thoughts and let us know what your vet says. Hope someone with more experience can chime in.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

No experience with this either, but it must be a reaction of some sort. It will probably pass, but I would be worried about her not eating - not good for her system. Yes a call to the vet is in order I think - please let us know what he says and how the mare progresses.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 4, 2014)

Talked to the vet, she thinks she is having a reaction to the shots. Vet is wondering if she has had these shots before or if this has always happened and the past owners just didn't say anything. She is inside now with the cams on her, enjoying 2nd cut hay. Vet suggested it to help things move along.


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Smart vet. Hay will help keep things moving along. It must be a reaction, as others have said. I don't give Rabies, so I don't have any experience with it, but praying for a speedy return to "normal" for her!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

How's she looking today Tina - hoping that she's feeling better?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 5, 2014)

She seems to be back to normal now thankfully!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh, great news!!!


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2014)

GREAT!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Brilliant!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 5, 2014)

Very good news to hear.


----------

